# Our van



## Jimhunterj4 (Sep 30, 2013)

Our first motorhome, been away nearly every weekend since we got it..
Currently reupholstering it, well the wife is anyway, I'm just tweaking the good bits


----------



## REC (Sep 30, 2013)

Nice! Looks posh compared with ours! :lol-053:


----------



## ellisboy (Sep 30, 2013)

Nice looking van .


----------



## tadpole58 (Sep 30, 2013)

very smart - where have you been in it?


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Oct 1, 2013)

Nice looking van Jim.
Tis a great life.


----------



## Blodwyn Pig (Oct 1, 2013)

Beautiful looking van, glad you are enjoying it :wave:

Can't beat weekends away in the camper


----------



## NeilD (Oct 2, 2013)

Looks really tidy,can you take some photos of inside when you have finished that

Cheers Neil


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Oct 4, 2013)

Been to north berwick, loch venachar, loch chon, kilbirnie loch, croy shore, lochearnhead, carron valley Forrest, off for a week next week plan to go to Callander ( kilmahog ) lochness, culloden, Cromarty, Ullapool, then on the way back down fortwilliam, etc
Can put some pic us up when Angela's done the trimming.. Cheers for the comments guys


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 14, 2013)

Great looking van and you can't beat a good old Transit.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 14, 2013)

Posho! Well jealous!


----------



## exwindsurfer (Nov 6, 2013)

*van pictures*

Hi guy ive got some pictures of my van but havent a clue how to get them on here not very tecno minded .So any body like to help me out please .


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jan 12, 2014)

My good lady getting on with the re upholstery



She's doing a grand job can't wait to see the new inside, curtains are all done too


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jan 12, 2014)

Lol if I said that she would have my head ha ha


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Apr 20, 2014)

Well that's our motorhome been treated to a full service, new wings, arches, sills, re spray, re upholstered and mot'd ready for our adventure next Wednesday, plan on going to scarborough, York, lake windamere in the Lake District then Dumfries then home, nice wee week off work, motorhomes looking great now..


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Apr 20, 2014)

Forgot I've got the guy to see about the decals for the doors and that's it


----------



## antiqueman (Apr 21, 2014)

*more*



Jimhunterj4 said:


> My good lady getting on with the re upholstery
> View attachment 19850
> View attachment 19851
> View attachment 19852
> She's doing a grand job can't wait to see the new inside, curtains are all done too



anymore pics of the misses


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Apr 21, 2014)

Lol I better ask her first


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Apr 30, 2014)

That's the motorhome treated to new wings, arches and sills both sides and a cab respray 
Angela's nearly finished the inside upholstery just new carpets or vinyl can't decide which then front seats to sort out, it's been a slog what with the gearbox buggering up and having to change it from auto to manual but that was well worth it, lots of adventures still to come. Will post up pictures of the interior when it's fully finished.


----------



## exwindsurfer (Apr 30, 2014)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> View attachment 21913 View attachment 21914
> View attachment 21915
> That's the motorhome treated to new wings, arches and sills both sides and a cab respray
> Angela's nearly finished the inside upholstery just new carpets or vinyl can't decide which then front seats to sort out, it's been a slog what with the gearbox buggering up and having to change it from auto to manual but that was well worth it, lots of adventures still to come. Will post up pictures of the interior when it's fully finished.



I see you made a good choice chairs we find our very comfortable .


----------



## Laurel (May 5, 2014)

*Our van picture*

Our first motorhome acquired January 2014 .


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (May 5, 2014)

Very swish


----------



## BGT180 (Jun 20, 2014)

*Our Rapido*




We downsized from an Autoquest 180. On the roof is a Camos 40 dome & a 120w solar panel

Barry:hammer:


----------

